# Resultat von entferntem Unix Script Aufruf auswerten



## KrustyDerClown (27. Juni 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe folgenden Aufruf in meinem Script auf Server myServer1:

ssh -o IdentityFile=/home/.ssh/s_user s_test2@kippol1 "cd /home/tmp ; ls -t test*.rdy|tail -1;"

Wie kann ich das Ergebnis von meinem "ls" Befehl auswerten und das Ergebnis in meinem Script auf myServer1 nutzen?

Kann mir hier jemand helfen? Geht das überhaupt?

Vielen Dank vorab!

Viele Grüße
Oliver


----------



## deepthroat (27. Juni 2012)

Hi.

Natürlich geht das.

Wo ist denn das Problem?

```
result=$(ssh ...)

echo Ergebnis: $result
```
Gruß


----------

